# Anti bird training?



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Is there such a thing? I've worked on teaching dog's to retrieve live birds and such but is there a NO NO DON'T EAT THE BIRD protocol? Obviously leave it is going to be important and the dog's won't have free access to the birds but just wondering what if anything special you might do if you really needed your dog to leave a bird alone. I've had more than one client who's spoo killed a pet bird and Saleen and Jazz certainly would go after a bird if we had one in the house. They occasionally get it into their heads to try for the guinea pig and Saleen sometimes cannot let her cat obsession go. We did a tiny bit of work with birds when Saleen was a puppy thinking to perhaps do field trials with her. That ended when I got pregnant and I don't really have an interest anymore in it. I am concerned with getting her to understand that chickens are friends not food.... (the chickens will be in a coop when the dogs have access to the yard btw)
We've got an OK leave it with everything except the darn kitty cat from hell and an excellent recall, hoping that comes in handy in the coming months. 

I've heard of snake aversion training would it work with birds? 

(maybe this should be in general training -sorry)


----------

